# Help



## socal04 (Apr 28, 2011)

my wife and i just started a trial " in house " separation.. its sapping all my emotional energy I'm not even sure i can make it.. this daily sadness fees like too much.. my physical and emotional needs arent bieng met.. i dont know what i'm supposed to do.. she seems not as bothered by this as I am.. im just desperate and out of energy/sad.


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

Start getting out of the house daily without her. Do things you like or had given up when you got married. 

Go google The 180 and give it a try too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## socal04 (Apr 28, 2011)

the 180 ???


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

socal04 said:


> the 180 ???


Go here to read about it socal 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/self-help-marriage-relationship-programs/18671-180.html

Go check out the Mens Clubhouse too. Lots of information. 

You might also want to post some of your details on why the separation and what lead up to it. 

This way folks can identify with it and help guide you better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

